# How to have an Amazing Relationship



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are some of my thoughts:

1)Sex is the single most important element in a relationship. Not the biggest thing, just the most important. Now one may want to argue this, but lets think about this. The only thing that is different between all the other relationships you have with friends and family and your lover is sex. Bio-chemically we are driven to it. So if that part doesn't work in a relationship.. the relationship isn't amazing. 

2)Compatible personalities.... opposites rarely work. Habits and hobbies change over the years - I mean basic values and core beliefs. If they are too different, it's going to be rocky.

3)Good open non-judgmental communication. You should be about to talk to your partner about anything and everything without fear. You should be able to talk to your partner about things they like or dislike, goals, dreams and yes - wild sexual fantasies too. If you can't do that, you do not have the trust required to have an amazing relationship. Anyone who belittles their partner over expressing a fantasy, just started the end of the relationship.

4)It takes too to tango. you must work together to stay on the same page in life. Stay involved and stay interested. 

5)Just like you invest time in your career and education, both of you must invest time in becoming better lovers. You must plan time to intimacy, sex and romance. 

I truly believe a couple can stay in the lust zone forever, if they both do the work and nourish it...


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

well now.

that pretty much sums things up.

as for being in the lust zone in perpetuity, i have experienced that.

and i am just starting to experiencce it a little again.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

It is important to have a good relationship with self before you can have a good relationship with anyone else.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

If you have two people on the same page it's amazing what can happen...however if that were the case well then there'd be a helluva lot less member's posting here.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Rhea said:


> If you have two people on the same page it's amazing what can happen...however if that were the case well then there'd be a helluva lot less member's posting here.



but then it follows it's in the best interests of this site to support a staus quo of unhappiness.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

lol recent and Rhea 

Congrats Recent! I wish you cherish every moment of it, for as long as it lasts.

why not turn this into a site about positive things?

Love, romance, committment, sex, fun, caring, hard work that yeilds positive results, no quitters?


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea, ok sex is important but what is your point? Maybe that is why I like my friends better and openly talk to them about any and everything because they are not trying to put their hands in my bra everytime I see them.


----------

